# General Motors Going Green: Even the Logo?



## Administrator (Mar 14, 2008)

As General Motors is set to emerge from bankruptcy protection, the giant U.S. automaker's fresh start might just include a new logo; a green one. According to a report by MSNBC, GM has a design team that is currently looking in to changing the logo and they have discussed swapping the blue out in favor of a friendlier (and more environmentally-responsible) green.

GM is looking to re-brand itself as not just a leader in the automotive industry but as a leader in the race for more fuel-efficient vehicles. The company has already poured billions into bring the plug-in hybrid Chevy Volt to market and intends to put a lot of focus on its new direct-injection engines, like the 30 mpg V6 model in the Chevrolet Camaro, as well as the turbocharged 2.4-liter Ecotec four-cylinder planned for the upcoming LaCrosse and a smaller 1.4-liter turbocharged direct-injection four-cylinder in the Chevrolet Cruze.

The green logo might just be the right move to help re-brand a company that is trying to market itself as not only greener, but also leaner and more able to make quick decisions in an ever changing world. 

More: *General Motors Going Green: Even the Logo?* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Makes ya wanna puke!!!!:willy:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

That sucks.
Just imagine a GTO Judge Smart car, wow... Oh, sorry, no more Pontiac.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Just shows how easily some people will be fooled to fall for a green logo, and GM knows it..


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Hah, GM being able to make quick decisions? Nah, I kid... but I am glad they're moving into smaller displacement 4 bangers with boost. I've always wondered why GM never decided to use the LNF (2.0 Turbo in the Solstice) in any of their trucks, since it produced such a flat torque curve starting at 2000r's and more HP than their entire lineup of V6s up until very recently. Honestly, I think variable boost in a tiny motor is the real answer to efficiency rather than Displacement On Demand. Knock 'em all you want, but the LNF with an additional MAF and tune for an extra $600 giving you 290hp/290tq aint bad for what it is. Unfortunately, I'm still sticking to my decision of boycotting American cars after the decision to kill Pontiac. I don't know what brand I'd go with when the time comes to replace my DD, but I'll cross that bridge when it gets here. Or maybe I'll just drive around in rebuilt Ponchos until I'm 60. Gotta stick it to the man and his spendthrift buddy-buddy gov'mint for their blasphemies.


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

hang on to your V-8s, maybe a new generation of vehicles. i like my loud obnoxious power!  and maybe a little bend over america here comes the change:shutme


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't think the eights will go away... they'll just levy more taxes on them, using the same line of logic that they use on tobacco products to "inhibit their sale".


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

we're safe on the logo...they decided against changing from blue...
Bill


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

silversport said:


> we're safe on the logo...they decided against changing from blue...
> Bill


:agree
I read it the other day, the CEO Friz said its staying the same.


----------

